# this thread reserved for...



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

pictures of makai's new ride...





okay, let's see it buddy. and not just pictures of it sitting on a trailer somewhere...pictures of it on the water.

this way erbody can see what ya got and will be able to make suggestions on mods, etc.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

got off work late last night this the only pics I got right now I'll get some on the water she's 14ft wide bottom with a 79 25 evinrude had it on the lake runs 28 with me and anouther togan(250each) got a spare motor with it hoping to get it in salt soon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

sweet!

so what do you mean by a "spare motor", and i got dibs???


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Ish said:


> sweet!
> 
> so what do you mean by a "spare motor", and i got dibs???


The guy though the one that's on the boat had a bad lower unit so he got one that had a rebuilt lower and found out it was just a gasket leaking so he kept the other one as a parts one n then gave both of them to me my set up is a little to cheap and old for you ish

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

took the boat out again hit a stump 2 miles from the ramp got a tow back got home pulled the lower and broke the drive shaft  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Bruce J said:


> Congrats on the new ride!


Mahalo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

MAKAI said:


> took the boat out again hit a stump 2 miles from the ramp got a tow back got home pulled the lower and broke the drive shaft
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


welcome to boat ownership.

at least you didn't drive to LA for a multi-day trip and run across the marsh on the first day only to hit a piece of oilfield debris and do your propshaft 5 minutes from where you were gonna fish (50 minutes from the boat ramp).

can i get a hell yeah for that awesome run-on sentence?


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Ish said:


> welcome to boat ownership.
> 
> at least you didn't drive to LA for a multi-day trip and run across the marsh on the first day only to hit a piece of oilfield debris and do your propshaft 5 minutes from where you were gonna fish (50 minutes from the boat ramp).
> 
> can i get a hell yeah for that awesome run-on sentence?


Ill just say HELLLLL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

wun't me, it happened to beavis and bigd in my old bote.

poor bastards...it screwed up their whole trip.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Having some doubt about getting home is just one of the joys of boating. In my 25 years or so of boat ownership, I've had one unplanned over-nighter (blown fuse), one long tow home (after the over-nighter), one medium tow home (dead battery), one short tow home (fuel filter), and one long walk for gas (umm...no gas). These could have all been avoided by some better awareness and maintenance on my part, but what fun would that be?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i'm screwing myself by saying this, but in ~20 yrs of ownership i haven't had an issue like that, yet.

had several close calls, both inshore and offshore, but every time been able to macgyver it.

well, so much for that streak.



s**t...


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Ish said:


> i'm screwing myself by saying this, but in ~20 yrs of ownership i haven't had an issue like that, yet.
> 
> had several close calls, both inshore and offshore, but every time been able to macgyver it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

MAKAI said:


> man you guys bin boating as long as I have bin alive
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


then we'll start addressing you as "son"... ; )


----------

